# Where is my "Kelvin" in 7D2 ??



## an_hon (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi guys,
I am a filmmaker used along 5D mk iii to shoot video,
the overall control of mk iii is OK peace for video .....
And I think a quick action to vary the "K" amount on the production field is quite important for me,
I found that very interesting 7D2 has the same WB button on the top of camera body,
but , not the same function as the same button also on the 5D mk iii !!??!??

Where is my "Kelvin" setting in there ???? just lead me press "info to control something else ???  Not suppose to be ,right ???


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 3, 2014)

See page 171 in the manual.


----------



## an_hon (Nov 4, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> See page 171 in the manual.



thanks Jaca,
but, would you found that page 168 is not "step by step" related, right?
I mean, "Press the <WB> button  " is a important issue for me.
After the step 2 on p168 cannot go directly to the step 1 on p171 !!!!!!


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 4, 2014)

If I understand you correctly - The 7dmkII allows you to change the wb - balance mode by pressing the wb/metering button on the top and rotating the rear wheel.

To change the Kelvin, you may tap the Q button, navigate to the white balance mode, press set, navigate to (K), press set, and rotate the top wheel to change the color temperature.

Or you can follow the instructions on page 171.  

So, to answer your question - I don't believe you can go from step 2 on p168 to step 1 on p171.  My opinion is it's quicker to use the Q button as opposed to going into the menu as described on p 171.

Not sure how it worked on the 5dm3.

Hope this helps.


----------



## an_hon (Nov 4, 2014)

This is snap from the old 7D, you will understand what I am talking about....


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 4, 2014)

Here is the 7dmII


----------

